# What do you want for Christmas?



## Piece (Nov 28, 2019)

I know it's not Dec yet, but I've been doing the kids' Christmas shopping and was thinking, "what would you like"? Obviously, I want good health and for all those I know (and you guys!).

For me, money to get maybe:

new wedges
new jeans
casual, sporty tops
dashcam maybe too
Smart home gear
What do you want?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2019)

I was with you, until the 'realistically' bit. I don't really want anything I can afford.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2019)

Bought my combined Chrissy and birthday pressy in the black Friday sale  - a coffee machine


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2019)

I always find it difficult because the things I want I usually end up buying for myself before Christmas comes around. This year I've tried to hold back on a few things though. I've asked the missus for a new pair of trainers, a belt, a leather scorecard holder, and a thin zip-up jumper for footy training in the winter. Quite boring really! 

As usual from the rest of the fam I'll probably get some crap golf balls I don't use, a golf glove that doesn't fit, and some other useless piece of tat like ballfinder glasses or tee-holder that goes on your belt or something.


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Bought my combined Chrissy and birthday pressy in the black Friday sale  - a coffee machine
		
Click to expand...

which one did you get? am looking for a new one at the moment!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 28, 2019)

Nothing. A Terry's choc orange would do and a bottle of good wine. 

Good company and a laugh with friends...


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I was with you, until the 'realistically' bit. I don't really want anything I can afford.
		
Click to expand...

Edited, so that you can indulge


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2019)

Definitely the older you get the harder it is to make the Xmas list
I'm genuinely struggling to come up with anything at all.
What usually happens is that I end up putting things on the list just to have something on the list and then try to look pleased and grateful when I open them....


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			Edited, so that you can indulge 

Click to expand...

Ok, a Rolex Skydweller.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 28, 2019)

A 50+ Conservative majority in the General Election,  Labour not to get wiped out enough so they lose Corbyn as their leader, the Lib Dems and SNP to fall on their faces, all the MPs who changed parties to lose their seats and Brexit to get done by the end of the year.


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Definitely the older you get the harder it is to make the Xmas list
I'm genuinely struggling to come up with anything at all.
What usually happens is that I end up putting things on the list just to have something on the list and then try to look pleased and grateful when I open them....
		
Click to expand...


were buying the few bits we want/need this side of christmas and then doing a donation to the charity that our dog came from earlier in the year at xmas, have told all the family not to buy for us this year, dogs definitely going to get the most pressies here this year!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			A 50+ Conservative majority in the General Election,  Labour not to get wiped out enough so they lose Corbyn as their leader, the Lib Dems and SNP to fall on their faces, all the MPs who changed parties to lose their seats and Brexit to get done by the end of the year.
		
Click to expand...

I think I have a better chance of getting the Rolex.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2019)

I am probably getting some cutlery for the flat. What we have down there is a disgrace.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Bought my combined Chrissy and birthday pressy in the black Friday sale  - a coffee machine
		
Click to expand...

A kettle and some instant  ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2019)

Port, galaxy & maltesers

(that is genuinely my list)

Tricky for me as my birthday is just before Christmas. I get my golf lessons, tops etc then (all after I point out exactly which ones)


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 28, 2019)

Asked for a lesson voucher from my pro, see how many things I've forgotten


----------



## Wolf (Nov 28, 2019)

My daughter has literally just asked me this question this morning and I  don't have a clue what to ask for from my wife or anyone. I need new running trainers but I'll buy them myself as I will need to try them and probably cost more than Id want anyone else to spend on me. 

All I really want is all the kids together around me and enjoy the time with them.


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 28, 2019)

The Bah Humbug in me says I don't really want anything, which is true, but my wife works on the basis that if I see something I like in the shops but say "I'm not paying that for it" then that's often what I end up with. Doesn't work for car showrooms.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 28, 2019)

Had golf lessons last year as a Birthday/Xmas combined (like souls know what I mean) & am still trying to put them into practice....  so I've settled on a Falconry Day...  a day with various Raptors in Pontefract of all places.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, a Rolex Skydweller.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 28, 2019)

I've been dropping hints for an old school Casio watch...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 28, 2019)

Asked my mum to get me a medium sized frying pan. I've got a really good small one (just big enough for two fried eggs) and a massive one that will do a stirfry for the whole family but nothing in between.

Don't really want or need anything else as we tend to buy the stuff we want or need when we want them so save our money and spend it on the kids instead.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 28, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			A 50+ Conservative majority in the General Election,  Labour not to get wiped out enough so they lose Corbyn as their leader, the Lib Dems and SNP to fall on their faces, all the MPs who changed parties to lose their seats and Brexit to get done by the end of the year.
		
Click to expand...

YEAH Politics on another thread.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Bought my combined Chrissy and birthday pressy in the black Friday sale  - a coffee machine
		
Click to expand...

That's on my list too.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I always find it difficult because the things I want I usually end up buying for myself before Christmas comes around. This year I've tried to hold back on a few things though. I've asked the missus for a new pair of trainers, a belt, a leather scorecard holder, and a thin zip-up jumper for footy training in the winter. Quite boring really!

As usual from the rest of the fam I'll probably get some crap golf balls I don't use, a golf glove that doesn't fit, and some other useless piece of tat like ballfinder glasses or tee-holder that goes on your belt or something. 

Click to expand...

Emoji balls are always the "hilarious" gift of choice from well meaning non golfing relatives.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 28, 2019)

Quite fancy some Beats Pro Wireless earphones, shockingly expensive. Will settle for a Stoney hoodie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2019)

Probable some lessons for 202, some golf clothing and a peaceful and quiet Christmas with my wife. I am a simple and easily pleased soul


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 28, 2019)

Somebody else to do all the cooking.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I was with you, until the 'realistically' bit. I don't really want anything I can afford.
		
Click to expand...

plus one on that comment.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 28, 2019)

I had to smile one year

My children were always moaning that they never know what to buy, not just Xmas but birthdays etc so I agreed to give them a list,  which was very comprehensive and I thought that would do them for a few years. First Christmas they bought me every single thing on the list!!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2019)

A stupidly expensive time trail bike would be my wish pressie, like this one: https://www.leisurewheels.co.uk/m10...tjhaaCoPXpCQ4ykP3gnr8pAdJELGfgjhoCvrcQAvD_BwE 

Otherwise, i want a wetsuit.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 28, 2019)

FJ winter boots please Santa ðŸ˜€


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2019)

Rooter said:



			A stupidly expensive time trail bike would be my wish pressie, like this one: https://www.leisurewheels.co.uk/m10b123s16p20893/CUBE-Aerium-C:68-SLT-High-2019/RS_GB/89512?gclid=CjwKCAiA_f3uBRAmEiwAzPuaM8C02aF1pJ5fTgUg7Gi7rptjhaaCoPXpCQ4ykP3gnr8pAdJELGfgjhoCvrcQAvD_BwE 

Otherwise, i want a wetsuit.
		
Click to expand...

Better get looking at wet suits then!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			which one did you get? am looking for a new one at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

The Sage Barista Pro, got it for just under Â£500  from AO on their Black Friday deal. A learning curve to work on but I've been happy with the results so far


----------



## bobmac (Nov 28, 2019)

A dusting of snow on Christmas morning, a bit of food and drink and something good on the telly.
And the hope that everyone else has a nice Christmas too.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tricky for me as my birthday is just before Christmas. I get my golf lessons, tops etc then (all after I point out exactly which ones)
		
Click to expand...

Same here about birthday, and a twin as well, in a very poor household. So we'd get "haven't got you a lot for your birthday as Christmas is coming soon" and at Christmas "didn't get you much for Christmas, dont forget you just had a birthday"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Same here about birthday, and a twin as well, in a very poor household. So we'd get "haven't got you a lot for your birthday as Christmas is coming soon" and at Christmas "didn't get you much for Christmas, dont forget you just had a birthday"
		
Click to expand...

I think my parents quoted from the same book as yours . I have an 0 at the end of my birthday this year, 30  ahem, and my wife has already said that I went get much for Christmas as my birthday present is a biggie. Even now it doesn't end


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think my parents quoted from the same book as yours . I have an 0 at the end of my birthday this year, 30  ahem, and my wife has already said that I went get much for Christmas as my birthday present is a biggie. Even now it doesn't end 

Click to expand...

My next one to have a 0 is in 3 years so I probably won't t even remember when it gets here!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Emoji balls are always the "hilarious" gift of choice from well meaning non golfing relatives.
		
Click to expand...

I've had them as well. I hit one once and the face practically wiped off it anyway.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2019)

Bought it today for Santa to give me - Ping Traverse trolley bag and Bushnell Tour v4 zapper...

Mind you - I haven't told Mrs Hogie - and don;t need anything else...(not that I'll be getting anything else)


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 28, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Asked for a lesson voucher from my pro, see how many things I've forgotten 

Click to expand...

He's doing a good deal right now on 3


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Two new heart valves, getting a tad fed up with my knackered two


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 28, 2019)

Rooter said:



			A stupidly expensive time trail bike would be my wish pressie, like this one: https://www.leisurewheels.co.uk/m10b123s16p20893/CUBE-Aerium-C:68-SLT-High-2019/RS_GB/89512?gclid=CjwKCAiA_f3uBRAmEiwAzPuaM8C02aF1pJ5fTgUg7Gi7rptjhaaCoPXpCQ4ykP3gnr8pAdJELGfgjhoCvrcQAvD_BwE 

Otherwise, i want a wetsuit.
		
Click to expand...

My god, I thought Magura hydraulic rim brakes were finished years ago...
Why not spend a little more, and have a made to measure carbon TT bike instead?


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 28, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			He's doing a good deal right now on 3

Click to expand...

did it last year too, better than socks.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			A 50+ Conservative majority in the General Election,  Labour not to get wiped out enough so they lose Corbyn as their leader, the Lib Dems and SNP to fall on their faces, all the MPs who changed parties to lose their seats and Brexit to get done by the end of the year.
		
Click to expand...

More chance of riding a unicorn ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2019)

A dry home golf course would be a start...


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2019)

at risk of bringing the footie thread across, id like a new manager and a new club captain plse


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			A 50+ Conservative majority in the General Election,  Labour not to get wiped out enough so they lose Corbyn as their leader, the Lib Dems and SNP to fall on their faces, all the MPs who changed parties to lose their seats and Brexit to get done by the end of the year.
		
Click to expand...

I could vote for that ...... what about free Turkish Delight  too ?


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2019)

Boxing day.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			A 50+ Conservative majority in the General Election,  Labour not to get wiped out enough so they lose Corbyn as their leader, the Lib Dems and SNP to fall on their faces, all the MPs who changed parties to lose their seats and Brexit to get done by the end of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2019)

Caroline Flack


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 29, 2019)

5 minutes peace to go for a golf club fitting ðŸ˜. Love my kids but they're very time-consuming.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2019)

Greater peace of mind for Mrs Hogie...Iâ€™ll have some too if there is enough to share. And enough food on everyoneâ€™s â€˜tableâ€™.


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			at risk of bringing the footie thread across, id like a new manager and a new club captain plse
		
Click to expand...


ooh xmas is coming early it seems, i must have been a good boy (yeah right)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			at risk of bringing the footie thread across, id like a new manager and a new club captain plse
		
Click to expand...

Merry Xmas ðŸ˜€


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 29, 2019)

This year a nice set of bowls for my wife and a nice set for me as well. Having just joined the local bowls club and currently using the clubs spare sets


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 29, 2019)

A new knee


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 29, 2019)

I only have 2 asks of the man with the big sack this year. 
Radeon RX 5700 XT graphics card  and a Traktor S3 controller. 

I know the 5700 is in the bag as the wife ordered it on Amazon... But used my login details ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚.

The S3 would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			I only have 2 asks of the man with the big sack this year.
Radeon RX 5700 XT graphics card  and a Traktor S3 controller.

I know the 5700 is in the bag as the wife ordered it on Amazon... But used my login details ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚.

*The S3 would be the icing on the cake.*

Click to expand...

Put it on your wish list in case she logs in as you again


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Asked for a lesson voucher from my pro, see how many things I've forgotten 

Click to expand...

I (better) get lessons from my Pro free...ðŸ¤”


----------



## ridonver (Dec 9, 2019)

I want a laptop, and a new set of bronze advan wheels for my car.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2019)

Best Christmas present I could get this year would be for Waverley Western Area Planning Committee *today *giving us planning permission for the redevelopment of our community facilities.  Then we can Get Building Done. 

Except it won't - it'll take us three tough years to get it done - but at least we can get started.


----------



## bernix (Dec 9, 2019)

an internet radio player that can be used as an alarm clock


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 9, 2019)

Good news from the doctors about my girlfriend. I have not a single other desire in the world.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 9, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Good news from the doctors about my girlfriend. I have not a single other desire in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed


----------



## oxymoron (Dec 9, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			A new knee
		
Click to expand...

Missis just had one (3 weeks now) don't think she will be asking for the matching pair ,,,,
you just cant please some people


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 9, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Same here about birthday, and a twin as well, in a very poor household. So we'd get "haven't got you a lot for your birthday as Christmas is coming soon" and at Christmas "didn't get you much for Christmas, dont forget you just had a birthday"
		
Click to expand...

Yep, birthday this week, no twin, but my brother was born on the same day two years later. Had pretty much the same as kids, now we always go somewhere nice to play golf and pay for each other (West Hill this year).

Will have to sort myself for Christmas, recent bonus might stretch to a Cobra F9 if I 'm careful with the plans from Mrs Wedge.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2019)

Mrs got me a pair of the newer boost2 360 shoes as that’s all I wanted and needed.  I did ask if she could get me my 2014 swing back, the server will not allow me to post her response.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 11, 2019)

Total blank.. I did suggest some shoes to put the bins out like a pair of crocs or whatever they are. Wife just said no. 
Parents have a golf ball list, mother in law has hopefully got the Glenfiddich Solera Reserve .. otherwise I am okay.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 11, 2019)

Im getting new Under Armour running trainers, bought them myself today and gave to Mrs Wolf to wrap up so kids can at least see me open something.. Literally no idea what to buy my 13 year old daughter though 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 12, 2019)

I want a quiet night since I'm night shift.

Don't want or need anything from anyone. Christmas is for the kids, we ensure they have a great day.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 12, 2019)

a tory government and the loony left gone!


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 12, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			a tory government and the loony left gone!
		
Click to expand...

You’ll get a Tory government but the left will be louder than ever afterwards.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			You’ll get a Tory government but the left will be louder than ever afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Bad losers always are.
Brexit anyone.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 12, 2019)

Nothing material, I have everything I want. So I'm asking for a smashing Christmas Day, and 3 months of dry weather and temps of 6-10 degs.


----------



## FAB90 (Dec 12, 2019)

My old car back that I spent far to much money on then sold and regretted it staright away!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Best Christmas present I could get this year would be for Waverley Western Area Planning Committee *today *giving us planning permission for the redevelopment of our community facilities.  Then we can Get Building Done. 

Except it won't - it'll take us three tough years to get it done - but at least we can get started.
		
Click to expand...

Got it Tuesday evening - Waverley Council planning permission - done.


----------



## FAB90 (Dec 12, 2019)

ridonver said:



			I want a laptop, and a new set of bronze advan wheels for my car.
		
Click to expand...

Can't beat some bronze advans what car they for?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 12, 2019)

No more political threads for 4 years at least.


----------



## Twire (Dec 12, 2019)

chrisd said:



			The Sage Barista Pro, got it for just under Â£500  from AO on their Black Friday deal. A learning curve to work on but I've been happy with the results so far
		
Click to expand...

Good choice Chris. I have the Barista Express, had it for a couple of years and it's been great.

I can highly recommend this place for your beans, very fresh, quick delivery, and a large choice. 

https://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/ 

My personal favorite,  Colombian Bucarmanga.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2019)

Twire said:



			Good choice Chris. I have the Barista Express, had it for a couple of years and it's been great.

I can highly recommend this place for your beans, very fresh, quick delivery, and a large choice.

https://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/

My personal favorite,  Colombian Bucarmanga.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for your message Twire old boy. As luck would have it I am sitting in my office about half a mile from the coffee bean shop and that was the first port of call when the machine arrived about a week ago. I must pop back there as I've used the pack I bought to try the machine, I've also bought cheap Sainsbury beans to test out different settings. Yesterday my espresso was very bitter so I'm needing more practice


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 12, 2019)

I find as you get older there is less and less you want that you can afford. The wife asked what I want and I really had no answer. I think when your younger and money is tighter, buying what you want for golf is harder to justify, so it is easy as a golfer to tell her to get you some new shoes, or some new waterproofs.

But I love cooking so I told her about a fancy ass expensive surgical grade carbon steel Spanish ham knife and matching filleting knife that I would like. Apart from that I have everything I can afford, so anything else I want is beyond my bank account.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			A 50+ Conservative majority in the General Election,  Labour not to get wiped out enough so they lose Corbyn as their leader, the Lib Dems and SNP to fall on their faces, all the MPs who changed parties to lose their seats and Brexit to get done by the end of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Dear Santa,

Thank you for bringing me nearly everything I wanted on my list.     Now please can I have Kylie Minogue on Christmas night?


A very happy Shark


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Dear Santa,

Thank you for bringing me nearly everything I wanted on my list.     Now please can I have Kylie Minogue on Christmas night?


A very happy Shark
		
Click to expand...

Santa :- " Certainties I can do...miracles take a little longer"


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Im getting new Under Armour running trainers, bought them myself today and gave to Mrs Wolf to wrap up so kids can at least see me open something.. Literally no idea what to buy my 13 year old daughter though 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

13 😱


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			13 😱
		
Click to expand...

Yup, awkward age... My 19, 8 & 6 yr old daughters all easy to buy for but my 13yr absolute nightmare 🙄


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My daughter has literally just asked me this question this morning and I  don't have a clue what to ask for from my wife or anyone. I need new running trainers but I'll buy them myself as I will need to try them and probably cost more than Id want anyone else to spend on me.

All I really want is all the kids together around me and enjoy the time with them.
		
Click to expand...

A larger pair of sports shorts


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			A larger pair of sports shorts 

Click to expand...

Funny you should say that 😂 My oldest said shes going to buy me some So that i don't embarrass her 😂


----------



## IainP (Dec 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Caroline Flack
		
Click to expand...

Still on your list?
Might need to change your forum name to "Plaster-seeker" 😲


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 14, 2019)

IainP said:



			Still on your list?
Might need to change your forum name to "Plaster-seeker" 😲
		
Click to expand...

I’d love a kickin off her 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 22, 2019)

Bought Mrs Hogie Elton John bio as she enjoyed the readings on radio and we watched Rocketman last night.  I fear she has bought me it also 🙄 Maybe it’s cos I have 8 of his albums (7 vinyl originals)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 22, 2019)

Like a few on here I have all I need, family know that books and whisky are always well received.
What I really wish for is another healthy year for Lady Doon, she has been through so much in recent years that it was a joy to have a year of 'all clear' check ups.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 23, 2019)

To start playing NHL on the PlayStation on Christmas Day.  It's just sitting there right now.   Must be strong ….. must be strong.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 23, 2019)

Consecutive days, but if I am to be greedy, weeks without rain.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2019)

I literally want nothing. I just hope my tart hasnt bought me stuff I dont need nor want, I find it hard to keep a straight face...

Looking forward to seeing my lids open their presents though, that's the best present ever.


----------



## Piece (Dec 23, 2019)

Three points v Man Utd. Thanks Santa Pearson!


----------



## IanM (Dec 23, 2019)

A game of golf in warm sunshine!   Pro is talking about a coachman week in Algarve in March.... that seems a long way off!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 23, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			To start playing NHL on the PlayStation on Christmas Day.  It's just sitting there right now.   Must be strong ….. must be strong.
		
Click to expand...

??? There's a delivery van game on Playstation? 

Oh sorry Shark I misread it as DHL 😣


----------



## DaveR (Dec 24, 2019)

I'd like to see a return of all the forum members that used to make this forum fun.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 25, 2019)

Not really needed owt but got some small nice pressies and a lovely letter off the wife. I want a nice day today and a survival package for my home club Macclesfield Town. The fans have been through an awful lot over the years and do not deserve what is happening to the club. Fingers crossed that the owner sees sense and sells before it's too late.


----------



## richart (Dec 25, 2019)

Had my best present being allowed to go home from hospital. Being the last man standing in the ward may have helped. Think doctors and nurses wanted to start their party.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2019)

richart said:



			Had my best present being allowed to go home from hospital. Being the last man standing in the ward may have helped. Think doctors and nurses wanted to start their party.

Click to expand...

Can't be a good nurses party. Remember a few of those in my time including a very enjoyable beach party in a hydrotherapy pool. Wouldn't get away with that sort of thing these days


----------

